
Yet another piece on Basic Income - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/05/what-if-everybody-didnt-have-to-work-to-get-paid/393428/?single_page=true
======
gus_massa
Original title: "What If Everybody Didn't Have to Work to Get Paid?"

From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is._

> [...]

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait._

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Just saw your comment. Can't edit the title anymore, as too much time has
passed. Can't delete it either. Best hope is if a mod could change it.
Apologies for title.

